
NeoGFX: An In-Progress Cross-Platform C++ GPU-Based GUI/Game Library - mabynogy
http://neogfx.org/
======
hahahaha23
As a Chinese, I feel offended when I saw the Chinese text sample you used to
demonstrate text rendering reads "Do not eat dogs.", whereas the English
counterpart is "The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog."

Yes, there are sub-cultures in China that would accept dog eating, but I hate
it and don't support it. And the majority of the people don't support it.
There are activists in China fighting for the criminalization of dog eating.

Assuming you don't read Chinese and you copied and pasted the text from
somewhere else. A suggested replacement is "一只敏捷的狐狸跳过一只懒狗。", which is the
direct translation of "The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog."

However, a pangram is impossible to find in Chinese, given its alphabet size.

------
mabynogy
Demo of gradient smoothing (gaussian blur using GPU shaders):
[http://i.imgur.com/fsA0JZu.png](http://i.imgur.com/fsA0JZu.png)

